

Show HN: FastWoo (Early Beta) – WebRTC social network based around interests - Jamie452
http://www.fastwoo.com/guest-home
Just wanted to get some early feedback - this is my university project and is nowhere near finished yet!<p>Works best in Chrome, FireFox works too but does have a few bugs!<p>Keen to hear your thoughts!
======
Jamie452
This is a very early beta, things are bound to go wrong!

I'm just after some feedback of what the community thinks :)

